# Heavy Rain - PS3



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2009)

From the makes for Farenheiht (Indigo Prophecy)

World Exclusive first look

Gametrailers TV with Geoff Keighley


Looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Urlik (May 22, 2009)

it does look awesome, but I'm dubious about the control system/gameplay.

this is a game I would want to try before I buy


----------



## Cayal (May 22, 2009)

They say that there are 4 main characters and the stories differ depending on your actions as well as their being no 'game over'.

The game could last 4 hours or 12 hours depending on your skill level.


----------



## Urlik (May 22, 2009)

what puts me off are all the R2, L2, circle, square, X symbols flashing up on the screen.

I don't care how good a game looks or how good the story, I don't want to play through an extended cutscene and ignoring the details in them so I can focus on hitting the right button when its symbol flashes on screen


----------

